# What's the best thing to put in a litter tray?



## baracus (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi,

Just wondered what everyone else puts in their litter trays? We have a 3 year old female polecat, 1 albino male (10 months) and 1 polecat male (10 months) we got both males last Thursday and are still training them. They are kept indoors and currently have a tray lined with newspaper and wood shavings on top but due to having extra paws the floor is getting messy and we need an alternative is there a common thing they will all take to?

Thanks


----------



## ferretwumun5 (Mar 5, 2009)

if mine need to be caged i use thomas cat litter
my gang are free roam so i use puppy pads as cat litter
is to messy


----------



## uptheferrets (Aug 19, 2008)

I use non clumping cat litter and I avoid any of the 'perfumed' kind

But i don't use cat litter trays indoors i use the largest high backed corner litter trays, and it is very rare that any goes on the floor (unless they decided to dig)

I think perhaps the wood shavings are to light


----------

